# Empfehlenswerte Rolle bis 100 Euro? - Erfahrungen mit der Daiwa Crosscast X



## alex123 (1. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir zwei neue Kapfenruten zugelegt (Fox Euro Warrior S 2,75 lb), nun fehlen die passenden Rollen. Ich wäre bereit, etwa 100 Euro für eine Rolle auszugeben.
Natürlich habe ich die Suchfunktion des Forums bereits genutzt. Empfohlen wurden jeweils die Okuma Powerliner (ca. 60 Euro) und die Penn Slamer (ca. 60-70 Euro). Die Fox Stratos Rollen wurden ja eher nicht empfohlen.

Von Daiwa kämen für mich die Regal Z 4500/5000(ca. 70-80 Euro) oder die Daiwa Crosscast X in Frage (ca. 100 Euro). Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Crosscast X?

Natürlich würde auch eine Shimano Rolle bis 100,-- Euro gehen (Big Baitrunner LC altes Modell liegt bei 120,-- Euro etwas über meinem Budget).

Würde mich über eure Empfehlungen/Vorschläge freuen.

Alex


----------



## erT (1. März 2012)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Rolle bis 100 Euro? - Erfahrungen mit der Daiwa Crosscast X*

Ich denke du hast dir deine Frage schon selbst beantwortet!
Slammer, Powerliner, Baitrunner. Diese bekommt man ganz einfach am häufigsten genannt. Vermutlich nicht ohne Grund.
Fische das US Modell der Baitrunner. Scheiß Schnurverlegung, was mich (aufgrund der Wurfweite) nicht interessiert. Weicher lauf, gute Bremse, extrem robust und verwindungssteif(!)  heißen ihre Talente und das ist mir wichtig. Dabei von mir aus etwas schwerer. Die Slammer ist ihr da sehr ähnlich, vermutlich wäre es aufgrund des Preises sogar schlauer eher zu ihr zu schielen. Zu der Okuma kann ich nicht viel sagen...
Bei Rollen für 50 oder 60€, die als Arbeitstiere herhalten sollen, sollte man ruhig mal etwas kritischer sein...heißt nicht, dass es da nichts gibt, aber man kann da eben auch ganz gut in die Sche*** greifen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. März 2012)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Rolle bis 100 Euro? - Erfahrungen mit der Daiwa Crosscast X*

Die "normale" Crosscast 5000 und die "LD" hatte ich die Tage in der Hand, nur gefischt habe ich sie nicht. 

Verarbeitung und Lauf ok, Preis liegt bei ca. 75€


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (1. März 2012)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Rolle bis 100 Euro? - Erfahrungen mit der Daiwa Crosscast X*

Schau dir mal die penn Surfblaster an. Kam zwar erst dieses jahr auf den markt und es gibt noch keine langzeitberichte aber sie macht nen soliden eindruck. Hab mir 2 gekauft. Die schnurverlegung ist super. Nur testen konnte ich sie noch nicht.


----------



## CarpDream (1. März 2012)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Rolle bis 100 Euro? - Erfahrungen mit der Daiwa Crosscast X*

Was Karpfenrollen anbetrifft, bin ich mit Daiwa immer zufrieden gewesen. 

Fische jeweils zu meinen Bionic's die Infinity's und bin auch absolut zufrieden, es gibt garnichts dran zu bemängeln, meiner Meinung nach. 

Aber die liegen deutlich über deiner Preisvorstellung, deswegen brauchen wir nicht darüber rumschwaffeln.

Allerdings kann ich dir auch sagen, dass die  Emcast EVO für ihren Preis auch sehr zum empfehlen sind. Mit Sicherheit einer der besten Rollen in diesem Preissegment, liegen ca. bei 70€. Sprengt also nicht dein Budget. 

Allerdings sind dies keine Freilaufrollen und besitzen auch kein QDS, was mich persönlich nicht stört denn für den Preis einfach Top. 

Was mir persönlich an den Okumas stört ist dass sie kein Metall Gehäuse besitzen, und dass sich der Freilauf manchmal nicht einrasten lässt. Habe ich bei einem Freund bemerkt.

Zu den Penn kann ich dir auch sagen, dass es klasse Rollen sind. Dennoch wenn du evtl. weiter werfen musst, mangelt es Wurfweite, da diese keine Weitwurfspule besitzen, ansonsten auch Top! 

Zu Shimano kann ich dir nicht viel sagen aber was ich dir sagen kann, dass sich die LC's definitiv bewährt haben.


----------



## CarpDream (1. März 2012)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Rolle bis 100 Euro? - Erfahrungen mit der Daiwa Crosscast X*

Hier ein Bild von der Emcast EVO. 

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41nn-rcdnYL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

Wirklich Top Rolle !


----------



## CarpDream (1. März 2012)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Rolle bis 100 Euro? - Erfahrungen mit der Daiwa Crosscast X*

Einen hätte ich noch! 

Zu den Daiwa Regal Z kann ich dir zwar nichts sagen, aber zu den Vorgängermodellen etwas. 

Die Regal BRI Plus, auch eine sehr vernünftige Freilaufrolle, sehr stabil, und auch nicht sehr teuer, sollte so um die 80€ liegen. Sehr empfehlenswert. 


Ohne, ich hör mich an wie der Vertreter von Daiwa. 

Naja, meine es nur gut


----------



## lekdas (1. März 2012)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Rolle bis 100 Euro? - Erfahrungen mit der Daiwa Crosscast X*

Die BRI kriegste um die 65€ beim Gerlinger. Hab die 3x und kann mich nich beschweren. 

Daiwa is nunmal Qualität, genauso wie eben Shimano.


----------



## CarpDream (1. März 2012)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Rolle bis 100 Euro? - Erfahrungen mit der Daiwa Crosscast X*



lekdas schrieb:


> Die BRI kriegste um die 65€ beim Gerlinger. Hab die 3x und kann mich nich beschweren.
> 
> Daiwa is nunmal Qualität, genauso wie eben Shimano.




#6, noch besser


----------



## alex123 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Rolle bis 100 Euro? - Erfahrungen mit der Daiwa Crosscast X*

Vielen Dank für eure bisherigen Anregungen und Beiträge.


----------



## catchandrelease96 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Rolle bis 100 Euro? - Erfahrungen mit der Daiwa Crosscast X*

Ganz klar hol dir die Surfblaster und du wirst glücklich.. Ich hab sie jetzt schon 3 Monate und bin vollkommen überzeugt die Dinger habens drauf...


----------



## stef71616 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Rolle bis 100 Euro? - Erfahrungen mit der Daiwa Crosscast X*

Hallo!

Habe 3 Stück Anaconda Magic Runner Gt III 6500 abzugeben.Wären eine Alternative für Dich.Hast PN !:

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Brennheider (11. April 2012)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Rolle bis 100 Euro? - Erfahrungen mit der Daiwa Crosscast X*

Moin, moin.
Kann Dir die Okuma Power liner PL-865 wärmstens empfehlen. Vom Preis Leistungsverhältnis unschlagbar. Brauch den Vergleich mit wesentlich teureren Rollen in keiner weise scheuen. Fische 5 dieser Rollen schon einige Jahre ohne irgend welche Probleme auch nicht bei extrem Belastungen.
8 Lager, Schnurfassung 0,33mm 470m, saubere Schnurverlegung auch bei geflochtener Schnur, fein einstellbare Frontbreme und Freilauf.
Fische seit fast 30 Jahren überwiegend auf Karpfen und habe schon etliche Rollen gefischt. 
Wie gesagt vom Preis Leistungsverhältnis für meine Begriffe unschlagbar.
5 Jahre Garantie.
Petri, Karl


----------

